# Pigeon Tattoo



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

hehe....yeah, it may be taking the obsession a little far, but I got my first tattoo last weekend.  Its of Winnie. It has a lot of deeper meanings for me, and I've been teased about it already but I absolutely love it. It just represents so much of what the birth of that darn little bird has brought to my life. When he came into my life I was going through such a horrible bout of depression, and having him to look after made me become stronger because I had to fix my own life so I could care for him. My mommy drove him to visit me at school today and the little rascall got to see the tattoo for the first time. He didn't think it looked much like him though. hahaha. 










these were taken the day i got it so they're a little red and bumpy.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice ink! I couldn't think of more permanent way of honoring your love of Winnie and all he means to you  You got your tattoo for yourself and the fact that YOU love it is all that matters as it's a part of you. I must say I really like it too


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

Thanks! I wanted something small and simple, and in a spot that is able to be hidden (my grandparents would kill me, and then they would kill my mother for knowing and letting me do it anyway). I was told by the tattooer i was an idiot for getting it there though when it was my first tattoo, supposedly its one of the most painfull spots.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Very nice dainty looking tattoo....it's also a great spot for keeping it private if you want to.

But, yikes! That sure must have hurt!

Linda


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

nice tattoo. is it the permanent one or the 5 year tattoo (fades away after 5 years). take care of it, let it heal slowly other wise there will be broken lines in the tattoo. stay away from the sea. 

take care of your tattoo otherwise you will be in for a refixing in few weeks time


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

It actually didn't hurt as bad as I was expecing. It just felt like my dog had scratched me really bad. 

warriec...they make five year tattoos? I've never even heard of that. I'm pretty sure is permanent. lol. Yeah I've been taking really good care of it and globbing it with moisturizer. Its hard to keep it from getting dry, especially when its so dry outside right now. 

Stay away from the sea? I've never heard that one. What does sea water do?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

That is a nice tattoo.

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great idea, I like it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AWRIGHT!

I got my first tattoo at 60! Always wanted one. Decided to place them on my forearms, just above my wrists. Figured they were for ME and I didn't want to have to carry a mirror to see 'em! I could always use something to hide them, if need be. Now that I'm on perm vacation, no need!  

Felt like pin pricks to me. I was very pleased with the artists AND the results! I was given a small packet of Bacitracin Antibiotic to use for healing purposes. Never had any problems at all.

Have been seriously considering a small pigeon in honor of Mr. Squeaks. A friend sent me a lovely small pin of a Blue Bar Pigeon...PERFECT! I will take it to my favorite Tattoo place and have it duplicated! And here I was racking my brain trying to think of where to find a picture! THANKS, JSG!! 

I REALLY LIKE YOUR TATTOO! CONGRATS!   

HUGS and SCRITCHES TO YOU BOTH!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Very cool tatoo.My wife Bev said it shows the girl has good character. We admire you for getting it done and standing up to your friends.We are a family of many tatoos too.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

Aww thanks everyone. I knew you guys would like it, being it's subject and all. 

Wow, Squeaks...first tattoo at 60? Thats amazing...how bold! To be honest, as long as I've been posting on this group I had no idea of your age, I just kind of always assumed you were one of the young ones like me...I dont even know why I had that assumption, but I think its kind of funny, especially now after you telling me about your tattoos, I guess its just your youthfull spirit that comes accross so strongly. 

Aww Victor, I wish I could give your wife a big hug. Thats so sweet of her to say. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

hey, there are 5 year tattoos. after 5 years the ink starts to break down.

"stay away from the sea" - salt water drys the tattoo faster and allows the ink to come off with the swab that is forming.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

oh ok, gotcha. Thanks Warriec. I didn't know that.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Since mine were out "in the open," I was told to avoid the sun on the tattoos, especially while they were "healing."

Didn't want a "temp" tattoo. Had wanted one for years and wanted permanent. Finally, one day...opportunity knocked and I opened the door! 

They are addictive...once I got my Ankh, well, then, I thought, "gee, how about a small cat's head siloutette"...then, a small mouse w/attitude looking up at the cat, then 2 tiny paw prints. Squeaks will be my last... 

Thanks for the compliments, JSG! I'm old enough to be your GRANDMOTHER! What a strange thought since I have no idea what a Grandmother feels like! ROFL!! Well, my friends keep telling me that I walk to a different drummer!  YEEEHAW!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

JSG,
You think Shi (MR Squeaks) sounds young. I have her picture, and she looks youn,too. I have that pic right by my computer and look at that pretty face daily.
As to tattoos, I'd love to have a few teeny one on my ankles, one pigeon, one frog, one chicken, but I have a major needle phobia. While I don't mind giving injections or starting I.V.s, I absolutely hate to be on the receiving end. I have all dental repairs, including a root canal and tooth extract, done without meds. I had a colonoscopy without sedation. What can I say Just a weird-o, right.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Way to go, jacobsshygrl, and you too mr squeaks!  

Daryl, I'm amazed  ...I'm sure child birth must have been a piece-of cake to you then.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

JSG, that is such a sweet gesture. Winnie will always be a part of you now.

Daryl, if Shi didn't get a little teary about her picture beside your computer then I will for her. Shi is special to all of us.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I have to jump in on this one Maggie. Shi is very special!

Jshygirl, That is a beautiful, dainty tatoo. It does look as though the location would have hurt. But now that it is done, the location looks perfect.

Feather


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Treesa,
Childbirth? Well, lets just say with the last one (Boo), I drove myself to the hospital, and had him 3 hrs. after leaving the house. Helped the DR. deliver his head, and the Dr. said" Well, you might as well finish the delivery, but you don't get a discount" so, I reached down, and finished the delivery myself, and I didn't get a discount either. 
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Treesa,
> Childbirth? Well, lets just say with the last one (Boo), I drove myself to the hospital, and had him 3 hrs. after leaving the house. Helped the DR. deliver his head, and the Dr. said" Well, you might as well finish the delivery, but you don't get a discount" so, I reached down, and finished the delivery myself, and I didn't get a discount either.
> Daryl


OMG>>>>>....I almost passed out just THINKING about that one.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jacobsshygrl said:


> hehe....yeah, it may be taking the obsession a little far, but I got my first tattoo last weekend.  Its of Winnie. It has a lot of deeper meanings for me, and I've been teased about it already but I absolutely love it. It just represents so much of what the birth of that darn little bird has brought to my life. When he came into my life I was going through such a horrible bout of depression, and having him to look after made me become stronger because I had to fix my own life so I could care for him. My mommy drove him to visit me at school today and the little rascall got to see the tattoo for the first time. He didn't think it looked much like him though. hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure that when I saw this picture at 6:00 this morning, my jaws dropped and eyes bugged..... ...glad no one was watching me......I thought for a second that it was in a "different" much more "private" spot.......
I do like the tatoo though. I'd never have the guts to get one though. I'm a LONG way from "pro-needle"......not even close. I cringe just thinking about it.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Jacobsshygirl, that is GORGEOUS! I absolutely love it, and I'm totally jealous, and I super wanna run out right now and get a Robbie tat haha.

This'll sound really dumb, but where on your body is it? I mean, I can see in the pic it's in the general vicinity of some undergarment, but not specifically. Haha i'm just wondering cos they told you it was one of the most painful spots, so I was curious if it's near your armpit (that's where i had the most pain when i got my wings done) or more in the boob region? or am i seeing the wrong type of undergarment entirely?  

Oh, and Daryl...


pigeonmama said:


> I reached down, and finished the delivery myself


seriously, if you could do that then a wee little tattoo gun couldn't possibly hurt you or your nerves of steel... respect woman!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awww, thanks for the compliments...  what a lovely surprise! Love y'all too...we have a circle goin'... 

Daryl...you don't have to LOOK while getting your tattoo. I think with what you've done and been through (and I DEFY ANY LADY on this site to say they've done the SAME thing!!), a tattoo is a PIECE of CAKE...TRUST ME!!

I always watch what they are doing...then again, it's easier to see than if my back area was being done. If you want something by your feet...just lie back and close your eyes - don't look! Unfortunately, don't think they have medical personnel who could put you "out." Then again, that's why TRANQUILIZERS were made...you'll be so relaxed you won't feel a thing...nor care!!! ROFLMRO!!

GO FOR IT! Follow my MOTTO: you are only going through THIS life time ONCE!  GO FOR THE GUSTO!!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Jacobshygirl, I love your new tattoo! Very dainty and pretty!

I've always wanted to get a small bird tattoo, but since I'm getting old now, had put the thought to the back of my mind.....mmm maybe I should re-think  !!

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Rooster2312 said:


> Jacobshygirl, I love your new tattoo! Very dainty and pretty!
> 
> I've always wanted to get a small bird tattoo, but since I'm getting old now, had put the thought to the back of my mind.....mmm maybe I should re-think  !!
> 
> Lindi



*WHAT??? OLD???? WHAT'S THAT???!!!

Lindi...as mentioned earlier, I got my first tattoo at 60! I plan to get my LAST (? ) one of Mr. Squeaks at 70 (2008)!!!

You WANT it??? GO GET IT!!*

Just make sure you go to a reputable tattoo place and check out their policies... I expect to see YOUR tattoo....SOON!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL Shi!!   

Hey girl! If you can get your first tattoo at 60 and plan to have another...well then I might just have to go and get one sometime soon...just when I've figured out *where* to have one!!

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Rooster2312 said:


> LOL Shi!!
> 
> Hey girl! If you can get your first tattoo at 60 and plan to have another...well then I might just have to go and get one sometime soon...just when I've figured out *where* to have one!!
> 
> Lindi


The places are endless...almost! 

A LOT depends on your life style, job, whether you want to have to look in a mirror to SEE your tattoo...stuff like that.

Some companies/orgs/businesses may frown on a tattoo, so you would have to be discreet...the smaller, the better, sometimes...

Also, placement can be crucial. Remember the skin "aging" process! Many young women will have a rose tattooed on a breast...that's fine IF they are prepared for a LONG STEMMED rose in their later years! 

I can just picture what a BIRD would look like! From a lovely compact pigeon....to a FLAMINGO, HERON or CRANE!!! Any resemblence to a pigeon would be only in the imagination...maybe!  ROFL


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> The places are endless...almost!
> 
> A LOT depends on your life style, job, whether you want to have to look in a mirror to SEE your tattoo...stuff like that.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Shi!

You got my point exactly!!!! LOL   

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> The places are endless...almost!
> 
> A LOT depends on your life style, job, whether you want to have to look in a mirror to SEE your tattoo...stuff like that.
> 
> ...


LOL...........LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Treesa,
> Childbirth? Well, lets just say with the last one (Boo), I drove myself to the hospital, and had him 3 hrs. after leaving the house. Helped the DR. deliver his head, and the Dr. said" Well, you might as well finish the delivery, but you don't get a discount" so, I reached down, and finished the delivery myself, and I didn't get a discount either.
> Daryl


OMG!  I don't EVEN want to imagine that. Wow, you may not like needles but you are not afraid of pain.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> OMG!  I don't EVEN want to imagine that. Wow, you may not like needles but you are not afraid of pain.



We all know that different people react to pain in different ways! Obviously, Daryl reacts better then, I'm sure, 99.9% of most women!! Bet you lived MANY previous lives where you delivered your babies just by squatting and then went back to your activities!!   So, in THIS life, a piece of cake!

AND, obviously, I DID NOT...you're a better deliverer than me, Daryl!!


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

hahaha, Lovebirds, i didn't even think it could be thought of as that region...but when glancing back at it it certainly could be thought to be there. Hahahaha, to clear things up for you guys, if I put my arm against my side it is about three or four inches under my armpit...hidden by my arm. The only way it can really be seen. It is pretty much in the middle, between my elbow and shoulder. That is a bra that is seen in the picture, so you get the idea, its right above the top bra line. Its very small, about the size of one of those dollar coins or something.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, you are shameless - and I love it!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Since mine were out "in the open," I was told to avoid the sun on the tattoos, especially while they were "healing."
> 
> Didn't want a "temp" tattoo. Had wanted one for years and wanted permanent. Finally, one day...opportunity knocked and I opened the door!
> 
> They are addictive...*once I got my Ankh, *well, then, I thought, "gee, how about a small cat's head siloutette"...then, a small mouse w/attitude looking up at the cat, then 2 tiny paw prints. Squeaks will be my last...


Ha! Why am I not surprised? That was my first (and only.....so far) tattoo, an ankh, my dad took me to get it when I was sixteen.  I was thinking of my next one being a pij or a scorpion....or both.  I just started working at a little smoke shop (where we sell tobacco products  ) and it is next door to one of the best tattoo places in town, actually the same place I got my nose pierced last year. The tattoo guys are already offering deals to me since they're friends with everyone at the smoke shop, now how can I resist? I'm definitely keeping an eye out for the perfect pigeon picture. 

And I love your new tattoo of Winnie, J! It's awesome.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

OK guys... _"beautiful","dainty","cute"_...come on now, I was considering getting another done with a pigeon but with all this girl stuff talk, you're not making it easy for me, after all most guys that do have birds have hawks or eagles. Geeeeze, what's a man to do now?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, Victor, check out Randy of HillFamilyLoft's Blue Bar Pigeon Avatar!

Manly enough for you??? If I didn't already have my Blue Bar pin that looks almost _exactly_ like Randy's picture, I would have PMed him to ask permission to use his pij as my model! Luckily, Squeaks is a Blue Bar...

Of course, a lot depends on what KIND of pij you want as a tattoo. Scooter (see LoveBird's (Renee) thread) would make the CUTEST, but probably not "manly" enough for Victor!  

ANYONE can get an Eagle or Falcon or other Raptor, but HOW MANY people have PIGEON TATTOOs???

AND, just think, you can always "educate" when someone sees your pij tattoo! Since mine will be in plain sight on my right forearm, close to my wrist and facing my Ankh, I'm sure to make new "pigeon friends!"


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> The places are endless...almost!
> 
> A LOT depends on your life style, job, whether you want to have to look in a mirror to SEE your tattoo...stuff like that.
> 
> ...


Shi, U always make me laugh, but this one will keep me going for a month.
The reason I guess that it is so funny is because it is so true. I know several people that this has happened to. One lady that I know told me that she dosen't even remember what her tattoo use to look like....but I do.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> ANYONE can get an Eagle or Falcon or other Raptor, but HOW MANY people have PIGEON TATTOOs???


Great food for thought Shi.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

haha, aww poor Victor, trying to maintain his masculinity while surrounded by all of us. I think they thought it was "dainty" and such because of the exact picture choice. I'm sure there are plenty of pigeon pictures that look a lot tougher than the one I picked out. I think Squeaks is right too though...anyone can get that eagle or falcon, but a pigeon takes guts because of what the rest of the world thinks of them...its bold and strong, very manly!  And its not like its a peacock or hummingbird, which are known to be more associated with females when in tattoo form.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> where you delivered your babies just by squatting and then went back to your activities!!



hahaha, oh my, what a thought. Thank goodness for modern medicine.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jacobsshygrl said:


> hahaha, oh my, what a thought. Thank goodness for modern medicine.



Actually, JSG, I think "modern" medicine in reverting back (in some instances) to a more "natural" delivery. I've heard of water deliveries, a more upright squatting position, and NOT using any anesthetic (natural childbirth). 

Babies seem all better for the "new" ways...

Sometimes I wonder about "modern" medicine. I can foresee mankind not even needing "doctors" in our traditional sense. Of course, this is in the far future, providing we "behave" ourselves and survive!

Sure haven't seen pijie mamas using a pijie doctor!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Jacobsshygrl, I love your tattoo. I've always loved tattoo's, and I do have 4tattoo's, two that I can hide and two I can't. The two I can't hide are roses. I want two more tat's, a starling and a pigeon that are about an inch in half to two inches long and have them put on each side of back just below my shoulders. It's nice to see that someone has a tattoo of a pigeon.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

jacobsshygrl said:


> Stay away from the sea? I've never heard that one. What does sea water do?


A tattoo is hundreds of thousands of little tiny open wounds in your skin..... The sea is salt water. It's doesn't feel good to get salt water in an open wound.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

pigeon tattoo for a man - any idea?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Sure...a big athletic, muscular racing pigeon would be nice I think.What say you (guys)?*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That's a YES, Victor...

Mr. Squeaks looks just like that Blue Bar and there is NO more manly lookin' pij than Squeaks, the Super Power Pigeon (aka "the Caped One) WITH ATTITUDE!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

this pigeon tattoo will be really painful. too many fillings and colors inside.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

LOL go for it victor, you know you want to .


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

warriec said:


> this pigeon tattoo will be really painful. too many fillings and colors inside.


Hi Warriec, not necessarily so, I have a set of "lucky" Indian feathers on my upper left arm with green, black, turquois and red, and another one on my lower right leg. My third, is a wavy musical scale on my arm between my wrist and elbow,with red, green and blue. I do not recall any pain...actually it felt kinda good! 

Robert~ I probably will!


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

all this talk about tatoos, please. where are the pictures of these tatoos you all claim???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Aias said:


> all this talk about tatoos, please. where are the pictures of these tatoos you all claim???


Once I get "Mr. Squeaks," Aias, I'll get pictures...OK??


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I feel strange photographing my body. 

This ones for Victor. I guess you know lot about tattoos. the main needle the tattoo guy used was it a single needle or multiple needles upto 12 or more. more needles the less painful and faster. so if you tattoo has lots of covering it hurts less because of lots of needles.

anyway, after few mins the pain is normal senario and you dont feel it. your body gets used to it. I have 2 tattoos which i want to remove now. they are about 5 years old


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*The family that tats together stays together!*



Aias said:


> all this talk about tattoos, please. where are the pictures of these tattoos you all claim???


In 1997 when I got my first tattoo and ear piercing, my daughters, Melissa, Lisa, and Debra, and wife Beverly, we made it a "family affair" and all got tattoos when the girls were in their early to mid teens.

I recall when I had to have the stud in my ear, I tried to conceal it from my department manager since he was of the" old school " way. One afternoon, he called me in to brief me on an assignment he was giving me, and after several minutes of business talk, he got quiet, and asked me, May I ask you a personal question? I responded,"yes sir." Mr. C asked me "why did you get your ear Pierced!?" My answer was that my family and I all got tattoos, and that they encouraged me to get one." He then said, "you got a tattoo as well?". Yes Sir. He smiled  , shook his head several times, and said, "get to work." 

If you see the "Barbie laid an egg" thread, you will be able to see Bev's and one of Debra's (Zaise). 

I will see about posting mine soon on this thread.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Best part is that because of freedom of speech and expression most offices will allow a person to have a tattoo and piercings long as it does not offend anyone.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

i did see Bev's flowers but didnt see any on Zaise. what a nice family outing and what a great idea!



Victor said:


> In 1997 when I got my first tattoo and ear piercing, my daughters, Melissa, Lisa, and Debra, and wife Beverly, we made it a "family affair" and all got tattoos when the girls were in their early to mid teens.
> 
> I recall when I had to have the stud in my ear, I tried to conceal it from my department manager since he was of the" old school " way. One afternoon, he called me in to brief me on an assignment he was giving me, and after several minutes of business talk, he got quiet, and asked me, May I ask you a personal question? I responded,"yes sir." Mr. C asked me "why did you get your ear Pierced!?" My answer was that my family and I all got tattoos, and that they encouraged me to get one." He then said, "you got a tattoo as well?". Yes Sir. He smiled  , shook his head several times, and said, "get to work."
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Pigeon tatooos*

Mr. Squeaks, and other brave souls,

If any of you would like a cartoon-like or semi-realistic (illustrattion-type) rendition of one of your pigeons, send me a photo or idea and I can try to make a drawing for you. 

You can then print it out reversed (or I can send you areversed version also) and with the ink used in ink-jet printers you can do a dye-transfer onto your skin to see how it would look. 

Just give me as much info as you can, as to style, motif, cartoony version, or whaever.

If you like pigs, I have some great pigs. And dogs. And insects. 

You like it, fine. You don't like it, fine. I'll do it for free unil I get tired of it. (And if you dn't like the stuff, remember: don't get mad. get even). Ha-ha. Guess I need to link to some of my stuff. (Need to upload, but mostly have low quality scans available right now). And need to finish project of a rat/human illustration for a cabaret comedian's poster. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/henson.sels

Larry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Aias said:


> i did see Bev's flowers but didn't see any on Zaise. what a nice family outing and what a great idea!





Larry_Cologne said:


> Mr. Squeaks, and other brave souls,
> 
> If any of you would like a cartoon-like or semi-realistic (illustration-type) rendition of one of your pigeons, send me a photo or idea and I can try to make a drawing for you. It is healing great, and the doctor circumvented around the art work.
> 
> ...


Larry~ THAT IS SO THOUGHTFUL OF YOU. I will be in touch with you soon for one!


Aias~

Sorry, I just noticed Debra's wrist tattoo was not shown in the picture. When I took the picture, I saw it, but the camera did not capture it. She recently got one of Chinese symbols on her back right in the center under her neck that translated states,"CRAZY". She had an operation in December for Chiari Malformation, and showed us in an earlier thread she posted her stitches and her tattoo.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

larry i love your illustrations!

Victor, until you explained that there had been an operation, i was freaking out at the vicious looking tattoo redness!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Larry,

That is so cool! I will be taking pics of Skye guy AKA pumpkin head.

I think we need a seperate thread for pigeon artwork/tattooing and stuff.


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Victor said:


> She recently got one of Chinese symbols on her back right in the center under her neck that translated states,"CRAZY". She had an operation in December for Chiari Malformation, and showed us in an earlier thread she posted her stitches and her tattoo.


Actually Dad, it's Japanese Kanji.  And don't worry folks, I KNOW that it really means what it's supposed to say because my fiance speaks/reads Japanese.


----------



## ipaq3115 (Jan 27, 2007)

*cute*

thats a cool tatto but were is it on you i cant tell from the picture but you should not do that to your body your body it your temple and you need to respect it its gods temple if you believe in jesus
ethan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ipaq3115 said:


> but you should not do that to your body your body it your temple and you need to respect it its gods temple if you believe in jesus
> ethan


Hi Ethan,

Thank you for expressing your concern, but I think it is okay to decorate His temple a little.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Larry, I really enjoyed your pictures. Both you and Hilde are very talented and Hilde is very pretty too! I particularly liked her picture #6 of, I think, tulips, and your cartoon of the tree defoliation. Great stuff.


----------

